# Is there any point to going on through this kind of life?



## Kope (Jul 4, 2022)

What if there’s something less painful less isolating in the next life? Why not get there quicker?


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> What if there’s something less painful less isolating in the next life?


You don't know that.


----------



## Kope (Jul 5, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> You don't know that.


And neither you the opposite, but I have to stay alive to make sure my grandma is ok so don’t worry in that regard


----------



## LameFox (Jul 5, 2022)

I doubt it. Your problem is more likely to be needing treatment for mental illness that makes your life disproportionately miserable, than missing some secret about life that makes it worth enduring for everyone else.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2022)

Three Things: one piece of advice and two questions.
Nothing substitutes for environmental and people contact.  Americans are the best examples of both extremes with no middle ground.

Who are YOU?
What do YOU want?

Easy questions but don't answer with anything anyone or anything has given you.  For instance, I am a bitter, angry, jealous liar who wishes she were different.  I am smart, curious, devoted, loving, self destructive know-it-all.  I feel like a pretender as I see myself as not as smart, not as capaable as I see 9thers.  I am impossibly hard on myself, but feel lazy.  I want to be taken on my own merits, loved for my flaws, annd maybe, just maybe, taste greatness while alive, but am not willing to sacrifice my principles or morals to accomplish my goals.  

They aren't easy and no guarantees they will help, but yeah, it helps me to not despair.


----------



## Kope (Jul 5, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I doubt it. Your problem is more likely to be needing treatment for mental illness that makes your life disproportionately miserable, than missing some secret about life that makes it worth enduring for everyone else.


That’s an excellent point actually…


----------



## Kope (Jul 5, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Three Things: one piece of advice and two questions.
> Nothing substitutes for environmental and people contact.  Americans are the best examples of both extremes with no middle ground.
> 
> Who are YOU?
> ...


Idk I’m just a sweaty autistic furry that has no idea how to make long term friends or more. 

If companionship would even give my life meaning idk. I’ve tried filling that void with art but I suck at that as well.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Idk I’m just a sweaty autistic furry that has no idea how to make long term friends or more.
> 
> If companionship would even give my life meaning idk. I’ve tried filling that void with art but I suck at that as well.


Figure out what thing interests you.
You said you tried art but it didn't help you.
Join some discord groups and talk to people.
I used to move from community to community eventually getting bored of them.
But i did have fun talking to people.

I'm on the autistic spectrum myself (asperger's syndrome)
Life is only as valuable as you make it.
People on the autistic spectrum are more likely to have mental issues and question the meaning of life all the time.


----------



## Kope (Jul 5, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Figure out what thing interests you.
> You said you tried art but it didn't help you.
> Join some discord groups and talk to people.
> I used to move from community to community eventually getting bored of them.
> ...


I’ve done that before I’m just not good with people I think


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’ve done that before I’m just not good with people I think


You just haven't found the right people then.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm not sure but maybe your mental health would improve if you had a friend move in with you. I say this because it seems like some of your problems come from loneliness and not having anyone to support you. I bet there are people on here (including myself) that would not mind if you are "not good with people" and would try everything that they can to support and take care of you.


----------



## Fenja Weaver (Jul 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> What if there’s something less painful less isolating in the next life? Why not get there quicker?


Bruh if there is no life after that one, regardless of what you believe in, you'd be a bit fecked after through your one and only take on it out of the window :V
That aside, if you are not convinced, no other random person can manage to do so.
Get some serious help outside of this forum, preferably proffessional help from a psychotherapist.
If you're unironically contemplating suicide than really, a bunch of idiots on a furry forum won't really change much.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 5, 2022)

I ask myself that a lot.

I wish people wouldn't assume that those thoughts mean _something is wrong with you._ I have a lot of mental issues, but I don't think you need to be someone like me in order to feel lost and alienated in a world like this. The past few years have given us a lot of reasons to wish things were different, so feeling that way is completely understandable. I think it's just a matter of shifting your focus towards something fulfilling.

I know you didn't ask for advice but I'm giving it anyway lol

Therapy may help, but getting professional help is easier said than done so I don't want to make it sound like the ONLY solution. Finding my best friend helped me in a lot of ways that therapy couldn't. Like-minded people can be there for you when meds are kicking your ass and a therapist is out of reach, so that's probably the best place to start, in my opinion.

What's something you like to do that can be done with other people? Look for something like a small Discord server dedicated to that interest. It doesn't have to be anything typical. I met my best friend after she saw me (a grown man) starting a maid cult on an awful girly Roblox game, which made her want to talk to me for some reason. I also made friends in the past just by sharing weird AI-generated top ten lists and recipes, which lead to making the AI generate random "facts" about the people who thought they were funny. So... no matter how obscure your interest, there's probably other people into it.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 5, 2022)

there are cookies in the world


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 5, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> You just haven't found the right people then.


This is a spiraling wild goose chase with no end. You could spend your entire lifetime looking for the 'right people' and still come up empty handed. I know. I've tried it for 30 years (dumb eccentric autistic PoS like me can make 20 enemies simply by existing, but not a single friend). Now finding the right _job_ turned out to be easy. For us socially cursed and/or retarded types, stone-cold marriage to work is the only way to go. Assignments are much easier to navigate than trying to guesstimate how neurotypicals expect you to behave (they may as well be speaking Martian half the time!).


Kope, have you tried attending a NAMI class? I've been thinking about going to one myself.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 5, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> This is a spiraling wild goose chase with no end. You could spend your entire lifetime looking for the 'right people' and still come up empty handed. I know. I've tried it for 30 years (dumb eccentric autistic PoS like me can make 20 enemies simply by existing, but not a single friend). Now finding the right _job_ turned out to be easy. For us socially cursed and/or retarded types, stone-cold marriage to work is the only way to go. Assignments are much easier to navigate than trying to guesstimate how neurotypicals expect you to behave (they may as well be speaking Martian half the time!).


That's just a pessimistic outlook on things. The right people change all the time based on your preferences and what you want in the end.
I am not talking about "fate" bullshit. I am not talking about relationships themselves.

I was more talking about just chatting to people with similar mindsets and interests. Playing with them and then seeing how things work out.
Sure you will get people who disagree with you and agree with you.

I have confidence issues myself. Knocking myself back all the time. What are you going to lose with trying more and more? Most of the time if you interact with someone on a regular basis. You are probably already classed as their friend.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> What if there’s something less painful less isolating in the next life? Why not get there quicker?



What if it's MORE painful and more isolating? Why take the chance and hurt those around you needlessly?

Besides your hardships might be for a karmatic purpose, so if you don't live it you'll just end up right back into the same life lesson next time anyway so nothing to gain. Everything happens for a reason, so let your life teach you and don't assume you know the lesson already. You could just be in life's first semester and not seeing the big picture.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 5, 2022)

I do not believe that after this life there will be another one, but I often think about how to make this life shorter. But I still try my best to live. I think you should visit a psychotherapist, do not give up this life easily, it is precious.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 6, 2022)

LameFox said:


> I doubt it. Your problem is more likely to be needing treatment for mental illness that makes your life disproportionately miserable, than missing some secret about life that makes it worth enduring for everyone else.


I think he's referring to something a bit beyond that as well. Because I question that myself as the reality we live in is truly a POS. And our disabilities only make the experience a lot worse. The paradox here is that we do not know if there is an alternate universe after death where we get to be reincarnated that will be perfect for us. Unfortunately, there is only one way to find about that, and it is a risk we contemplate frequently.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> What if there’s something less painful less isolating in the next life? Why not get there quicker?


What "next life"?


----------



## Kope (Jul 6, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What "next life"?


Heaven, nirvana, the lifestream  from ff7 if your a gamer.


----------



## Kope (Jul 6, 2022)

I just find it hard to find peace in a world that allows innocent children and animals to suffer in so many ways.


----------



## L.Rey (Jul 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> I just find it hard to find peace in a world that allows innocent children and animals to suffer in so many ways.


Be the change you wish to see in others. You can't save everyone, but everyone can save someone. Keep the love alive, especially in a world that really needs it...now more than ever. Even if it seems hopeless at times, is it not better than nothing? Don't ever underestimate the smallest acts of kindness...you just might save someone someday..


----------



## cherryish (Jul 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> I just find it hard to find peace in a world that allows innocent children and animals to suffer in so many ways.


I'm completely with you on that, my best friend (MonsterTeddy!) and I have had plenty of conversations about how it's difficult to exist in a world that's so corrupt. I think people are quick to say things such as "Be the change you wish to see" and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that, but it's extremely difficult when you've already reached the point where you're feeling too hopeless to muster up the motivation to do anything about the state of the world. It's too much to handle on an individual level. I really feel like finding like-minded people to just vibe with and open up to would help you feel a lot better. Sometimes you just need some company. I'm not very good with people either... I'm always down to talk with you though, I feel like we would get along well.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> Idk I’m just a sweaty autistic furry that has no idea how to make long term friends or more.
> 
> If companionship would even give my life meaning idk. I’ve tried filling that void with art but I suck at that as well.


I get this, because I'm in my forties and have made very few long term friends in my lifetime.  The ones I have made now live far away, so other than texting and a very rare visit, I don't see them.  Yeah, it kind of sucks, because not having many friends means lack of support during difficult times.  If you're someone who struggles with mental health issues, that can be tough going through it on your own.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2022)

I know this is just a vent thread, but making posts that advocate suicide is probably not a good idea, because somebody having a crisis might stumble across one and feel even worse as a result.


----------



## Kope (Jul 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I know this is just a vent thread, but making posts that advocate suicide is probably not a good idea, because somebody having a crisis might stumble across one and feel even worse as a result.


It's just a question not advocating for it


----------

